# What is a good lathe to start with?



## ancwoodturnings (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys im just starting wood turning and i was wondering what a good beginner lathe and tools would be?


----------



## jbswearingen (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh boy...


Wood Lathe Specifications | Three Seasons Woodturning


(edit)


There's really no "starter" lathe.  Every lathe can lead to another, even going from big to small.  For those truly afflicted with the turning virus, the current lathe (or lathes) you have is just the one "for now".  There will always be a bigger, better, faster, neater one you'll lust after.  For me, my current lathe is a 1971 Delta Rockwell 46-201 that I love.  I'll have no need for a new one for years to come, if ever, unless I win the lottery...


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 18, 2012)

Depends on what you plan to do.  I do mostly pens and small stuff.  Still have the one I started with, an older Delta Midi 46-250, 10", 1/2hp.  Does all I need it to do.  Got it off Craigslist for $225 with bed extension, chisels, pen mandrel, and pen press, plus other extras.

I've heard a lot of good things about the Delta 46-460.  A number of guys on here have them and I'm sure will comment soon.

It's definitely a vortex that you WILL get sucked into!

joe


----------



## CatSmasher (Dec 18, 2012)

I really like my Shop Fox mini lathe.
Most all I do is turn pens, though.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Dec 18, 2012)

We just started  maybe 2 months ago after taking a class at Woodcraft. we found a 12" craftsman lathe on craigslist and ended up getting it with a bench and some tools for $75.00! uses a MT1 mandrel and live center that were easy to find. works like a charm.


----------



## carpblaster (Dec 18, 2012)

Do not get a old craftsman on a tube,most are out of alignment, I got rid of it and got a jet, then later a Delta vs,love it,i drill with my jet and turn with a Delta,


----------



## Hendu3270 (Dec 18, 2012)

Depends on what you want to be able to turn and also how much you want to spend.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 18, 2012)

As stated by others, it really depends on what you plan to turn. Just know that these plans can (and usually do) change once bitten by the turning bug. One of my mentors is a master turner who does production turning. When asked this question she always has the same response... "The best you can afford."

At the very least, I would start with one of the variable speed midi lathes. I won't get brand specific here, but the Delta 46-460, Jet (12" - can't remember model #), Nova Comet II, or General Maxi are all good lathes and either one of them make a fine starter lathe.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 18, 2012)

I just ordered the Nova Comet II after having what is the same lathe as a HF 6-speed under another name.  It is on Christmas sale for $150 off too.   I know there are others that would say go to Delta or JET, but the Nova for me has the option of adding a grinder, whetstone, belt sander, disc sander, and flex drive... I have a SMALL!! shop and definitely could use any space savings. Just replacing the belt/disc sander would give me space for a scroll saw.


Edit - Link to the Comet II on Christmas sale for $349 http://www.novatoolsusa.com/NOVA-Comet-II-12-Midi-Lathe-46000-CHRIS.htm

Edit2 - 


> The COMET 12" Midi Lathe makes a wonderful stocking stuffer for yourself or for someone special this Christmas!


Yeah.... I want to SEE that stocking!!


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 18, 2012)

A smart use of the "Search" function would offer a lot.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 18, 2012)

What is your budget?
Have you thought about checking Craigslist?
If you want to buy new, here is my list in relative order of cost ..
1. Rikon mini ... often on sale for around $300
2. The Nova Comet II as Rob stated
3. Jet mini or midi
4. Delta 46-460  around $600 when I bought mine, seems to be more now
I had a Jet mini that I bought of craigslist, It was a nice lathe but didn't have Variable speed. I decided I really wanted that feature so I sold it (for what I paid for it) and bought the Delta. I believe I would have to trade up to a Nova DVR XP to get a better lathe, but really the Delta does all I care about. Worth the money but I made (and sold) enough pens on the Jet to pay for the Delta! 

For tools, I recommend the Harbor Freight 8pc HSS set, about $50 last time I looked. Because they are HSS they will be fine to start out while you learn to sharpen them. (Would you want to practice sharpening a chisel that costs $40 or more?)

When you can afford to look into the Woodchuck Pen Pro made and sold by Member Bitshird. It is a fantastic tool for pens!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 18, 2012)

Lenny has good suggestions... I started with the HF chisel set. Actually got it free when I bought the lathe off of craigslist. It took a while of looking and a drive from La. to Fla. to pick it up. It lasted me most of a year and is still going stong. Only things I've done to it is I just replaced the belt that was starting to crack (Grizzly <$5ea + shipping), and swapped out the socket head bolt for repositioning the belt with a "quick clamp lever".   I paid roughly $100-125 plus a little gas for the lathe and HF chisel set.

I'm buying the Comet II, because:
it's on sale.
I did well at last weekends Art Market.
It has variable speed
a little more power than what I have now (3/4 vs 1/2 hp)
a little more swing  (12 vs 10 inch)
reversing for sanding is a nice bonus
the option to use the Versaturn tools - to clear up a little space in the shop which is MAYBE 6 x 10 or 12 feet.


----------



## Phillikl (Dec 19, 2012)

Having not been in the hobby for over 18 years, I started with nothing.  Finally my Military career is starting to wind down and I was looking for a new hobby, so decided on getting back on the wagon.  On PSI they have a complete starter set for around $800.  Its a 1hp 12" variable speed midi lather (turn crafter), came with all the tools, wood, sandpaper, finish and 20 pen kits/20 pencil kits.  While these aren't the best of quality of kits, they are actually priceless for destruction!  I've been running the lathe about 3 hours a day since September and haven't had any issues what so ever, well issues from the lathe, from the wife, a different story....

I will say what my father use to tell me about tools.  If you buy cheap tools, you will always have a cheap tool that you will sooner then later replace.  If you buy quality tools, you will something with the potential to last a lifetime.  While I always rolled my eyes at him as a boy, I find myself following his advise everytime I purchase a tool.


----------



## jbswearingen (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't buy that kit, unless you know you'll use each part of it.  I wouldn't even buy a new lathe.  I'd hunt for an old cast iron hunk from the 70's or earlier.  Old Woodworking Machines &bull; Index page is a great place to start--on that forum, we work to ensure that old, GOOD equipment stays running.  Plenty of those guys have four, five, six, or more old lathes sitting around they'd gladly sell to another for a very fair (if not cheap!) price.  They're the guys that helped me get my old lathe running.

Here's mine.  It isn't pretty, but for $300 ($150 for the lathe, $150 for a phase converter) total invested, it does more than I'll need it to do for a long time to come, though I plan on eventually upgrading the motor and increasing its capacity.  1971 Delta Rockwell 46-201










Phillikl said:


> Having not been in the hobby for over 18 years, I started with nothing.  Finally my Military career is starting to wind down and I was looking for a new hobby, so decided on getting back on the wagon.  On PSI they have a complete starter set for around $800.  Its a 1hp 12" variable speed midi lather (turn crafter), came with all the tools, wood, sandpaper, finish and 20 pen kits/20 pencil kits.  While these aren't the best of quality of kits, they are actually priceless for destruction!  I've been running the lathe about 3 hours a day since September and haven't had any issues what so ever, well issues from the lathe, from the wife, a different story....
> 
> I will say what my father use to tell me about tools.  If you buy cheap tools, you will always have a cheap tool that you will sooner then later replace.  If you buy quality tools, you will something with the potential to last a lifetime.  While I always rolled my eyes at him as a boy, I find myself following his advise everytime I purchase a tool.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 20, 2012)

Brad I have a similar lathe. I went a different way with mine, replacing the 3 phase motor with a single phase. Have you considered a VFD ?  
That's what many recommended I do but I just didn't have the money at the time. 
I don't use this one much now as it is out in my shop and I have the Delta 46-460 inside where it is warm.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 20, 2012)

*easy*



ancwoodturnings said:


> Hey guys im just starting wood turning and i was wondering what a good beginner lathe and tools would be?


Any one that turns.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hendu3270 said:


> Depends on what you want to be able to turn and also how much you want to spend.


 
Let me offer a little more to my opinion than I did before. I would love to have a Delta, Jet, Powermatric, etc. lathe. I always feel bad when I reveal I have a Harbor Freight lathe, but I feel the work I produce shows I can hold my own, (even on a cheap lathe). I bought a Harbor Freight lathe ( Benchtop Wood Lathe - 5 Speed ) a year or so ago, when I first started because I had no idea if I would really get into it or not. I think I paid 175.00 for it. If I wasn't going to end up using it, I didn't want to have $400 + tied up in a machine that just sat there. Well, as it turns out, EVERYTHING that I've produced since, as been on the lathe. And guess what? I still use the same Harbor Freight lathe. I've not had a single problem with it and the centers line up perfectly. As I gained experience, I did start wishing it had a variable speed knob instead of belt/pulley changes, but it's not a huge factor right now. I also picked up their 1236 lathe to turn a few larger items and it's worked out pretty well for me as well. One day I'm SURE I'll upgrade to higher quality lathe, but for now all is well. As addicting as lathe-work is, I realize it's not for everyone. So my advice it to pick up a Harbor Frieght lathe like in the link above, and if you REALLY get into it and end up buying a better lathe down the road, you can always use your first for a continuous buffing station and never have to set it up on your main lathe, or a sanding station, drilling station or whatever.


----------



## BradG (Dec 20, 2012)

A stirling should cover any type of pen you want to make :biggrin:

Distance between centres 3000-14000 mm

Able to turn every type of pen kit on the market or your money back.
Chester Machines UK - Machine Tools and Accessories


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 20, 2012)

We got started when we went to a turning class just over a year ago.  We waited 4 months and talked to the members.  Then we decided to get the same lathe that the classes used.  Delta 46-460.....we shopped and decided to use our membership discount and got it when on sale/at a wood show.
We bought new.  Have been very happy as we can make anything we want at this time.  We have much to learn and this should keep us going for many years.  The support from Delt has been wonderful.......two little problems that we fixed at no cost to us.
Like anything......you get what you pay for.  We agree that you should get the best you can afford instead of wishing you had, in the future.


----------



## Phillikl (Dec 20, 2012)

jbswearingen said:


> Don't buy that kit, unless you know you'll use each part of it.  I wouldn't even buy a new lathe.



Totally agree; with that being said, I have used EVERY single thing I got with it, and when I say everything, i mean everything from the assembly screwdriver, to the styrofoam packing material.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 20, 2012)

Hendu3270 said:


> Hendu3270 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what you want to be able to turn and also how much you want to spend.
> ...


 
You make an excellent point! 

There was a member here who, when he first started out, was turning pens on a drill press. IIRC it was Justin Short (Timebandit) although my memory isn't great. The point is he too was creating wonderful pens even then and no one would know they weren't turned on a lathe.

I believe others have had good luck with Harbor Frieght's lathe as well. I don't put too much stock in the old adage buy quality once ... For me it's by the best you can afford at the time and you can usually get most of your investment back later when you decide to upgrade. Get something and get to work making pens!


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the HF lathe. No real issues yet. The centers line up, and it turns concentrically. You do have to deal with belt changes, and cheap plastic handles on the quill and tool rest lock screws. And the quill has in and out play when it is not locked. But, nothing that has caused it to mess up any of my turnings. 

I did stall it quite a few times when I turned a "pen" cup for my desk at work. But, it works fine for pens and other small items.

I didn't know I was going to enjoy turning so much when I got it, so i didn't want to invest a whole lot. I got it on sale and used a 40% off coupon, so I'm not in for much. And it's 1"x8 TPI with MT2 head and tail stock. So, when I upgrade I can get a lathe that will accept all of my accessories.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Dec 20, 2012)

Still think the old Craftsman for $75 works awesome after selling a couple of pens we recouped the cost already. as far as alignment issues.....Zero!   cleaned it up aligned the tailstock 1 time(which was very easy) and runs PERFECTLY STRAIGHT.! downloaded an owners manual online. Guess the $600 bucks we would have spent to get started is now there for pen kits and advertising supplies!


----------



## cagey44 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the old Nova Mercury for my small lathe which I love love love, and just got a Jet 1446 for bigger stuff. Both do their job. Any issues are usually turner related and can be worked around with some practice.


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 20, 2012)

Go big.

Go "mustard monster"


----------



## jbswearingen (Dec 20, 2012)

Lenny--

I do have a VFD for I it.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 20, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> As stated by others, it really depends on what you plan to turn. Just know that these plans can (and usually do) change once bitten by the turning bug. One of my mentors is a master turner who does production turning. When asked this question she always has the same response... "The best you can afford."
> 
> At the very least, I would start with one of the variable speed midi lathes. I won't get brand specific here, but the Delta 46-460, Jet (12" - can't remember model #), Nova Comet II, or General Maxi are all good lathes and either one of them make a fine starter lathe.



I agree, the best you can afford is most always the best route.


----------



## Ehunt (Dec 20, 2012)

NotURMailman said:


> I have the HF lathe. No real issues yet. The centers line up, and it turns concentrically. You do have to deal with belt changes, and cheap plastic handles on the quill and tool rest lock screws. And the quill has in and out play when it is not locked. But, nothing that has caused it to mess up any of my turnings.
> 
> I did stall it quite a few times when I turned a "pen" cup for my desk at work. But, it works fine for pens and other small items.
> 
> I didn't know I was going to enjoy turning so much when I got it, so i didn't want to invest a whole lot. I got it on sale and used a 40% off coupon, so I'm not in for much. And it's 1"x8 TPI with MT2 head and tail stock. So, when I upgrade I can get a lathe that will accept all of my accessories.



I just purchased the HF lathe last weekend, using the 20% off coupon on top of their $199 sale price I figured I couldn't really beat it starting out.  They were handing out 25% off coupons good New Year's Day only if you decide to go that route.


----------



## Keith Williams (Jan 4, 2013)

*I just started too*

I was looking around for ages before I bought my lathe.  I was interested in mostly pen turning only and all the media I looked at sort of pointed me towards the small JET lathes.   I took a plunge, went shop browsing ( online and Rockler, Woodcraft etc).   I finally bought new small lathe at Rockler, from Laguna tools.  The Laguna 1410 lathe has variable speed, digital read out and has performed quite well for me so far.  Since December I have made about 20 pens.....still learning, but enjoying the experience emensely.


----------



## jj9ball (Jan 4, 2013)

My two cents worth come from my own experience and read as follows....
Stay away from a reeves drive.  I had a shop fox with one of those and it broke and was a pain in the but to use.
Get as big as you can afford but make sure you have variable speed.  
Try and get something that will allow you to venture into other areas of woodturning later if you want to. (bowls, peppermills, spindles, table legs, etc.)
I just got rid of my old shop fox and bought a powermatic (that I'm still paying for) and it was the best credit card purchase I have ever made.  I have a grizzly 12 x 20 that I use for pens and aside from the digital readout breaking after about 1 year it has worked great and I 've probably turned about 2000 pens on it.  I hope this helps.  Just remember that tool regret (shoulda bought a lathe with this or that on it) is one of the worst feelings in the whole world.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you have a LOT of money try this,
Powermatic 4224B Lathe | Power Tools | Craft Supplies USA
This is my dream lathe.:biggrin:

If you don't try this
Apprentice 812 VS Mini Lathe | Power Tools | Craft Supplies USA
(BTW I have one like this for sale)

I have 2 lathes my big one is a 80s model King Machinery lathe that has a 40in bed I think, and a 15 in swing. Work for about anything.


----------



## AnachitlPut (Jan 6, 2013)

For the money the delta is best. Can't I
Wrong with jet. I wouldn't recommend ricon. Don't even think about any other brands. If u can do what I did and find an old jet wich are best.


----------



## AnachitlPut (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh and nova lathes are amazing but exspencive.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 6, 2013)

Just make sure it has a variable speed.

Lin.


----------



## bwftex (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a Harbor Freight 10x18 and its been a great lathe. I got it originally to make various European type fishing floats, along with other odds and ends. It has five speeds and no bells or whistles.

It works great for making pens. Quality things to stuff in the head and tail stock, chucks and tools are important with any lathe maybe even more important. Those things have added up to almost three times the price of the HF lathe for me so far, but the HF has done them justice. It turns things accurately into round consistently without any problems. I think that's what qualifies as a good lathe regardless of its price even if its kind of homely and green.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 6, 2013)

I didn't read through the previous posts so don't know if this has already been mentioned. If you can join a club or try one out before buying a lathe. See if it's for you before spending your money on a lathe, chuck and tools and whatever else. I see a lot of lathes for sale in our local classifieds because people say, oh yeah I'd like to try that and then a month or two later sell everything.


----------



## dennisg (Jan 6, 2013)

You have gotten some good advice. I'd like to see you find a club and seek out a turner whose work you admire. The give him or her this situation. Suppose your shop burned to the ground and you had the replacement insurance money in your hand. What would you buy this time? Write that down and go shopping. 
We all seem to recommend what we own. I will also, buy the Delta.


----------

